# Abram's A1M1 Serial No.: A1M1/02/03/2014



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Abram's A1M1 tank Serial No.: A1M1/02/03/2014 Fished in olive green color


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Your workmanship is great, John.

How do you make them, (CNC, band saw??????).


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job. You hand-painted the camouflage on the other ones


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Hand made*

No CNC - all hand made. Large strait pieces on table saw, smaller on band-saw, circular pieces on lathe. Tracks consist of 48 link, one link consist of 6 pieces, 96 links for both track. Rollers/wheels consist of 3 pieces plus axle and circle clip which is made of brass. There are 2 x 9 roles for each machine. All parts are fully functional - main turret and machine-gun elevate approx 30* and rotate 360*. And so on. 




jw2170 said:


> Your workmanship is great, John.
> 
> How do you make them, (CNC, band saw??????).


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Great work! Did you work from plans you acquired or that you made? I assume that by "fully functional" that excludes the main gun:no:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

John; the problem with painting them is that the viewer can't see the workmanship that went into the wood working!
My preference would be for a clear finish, the better to appreciate your skill.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Clear lacquer*

Item 3 in the series - Serial No.: A1M1/02/02/2014, is finished in clear lacquer. You can see it in my previous post under that serial number. 



DaninVan said:


> John; the problem with painting them is that the viewer can't see the workmanship that went into the wood working!
> My preference would be for a clear finish, the better to appreciate your skill.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Fully functional*

The US Army would not sell me amo, and I cant afford to by on black market, so main gun and machine-gun only elevate and turns on turret. 




Barry747 said:


> Great work! Did you work from plans you acquired or that you made? I assume that by "fully functional" that excludes the main gun:no:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Holic46 said:


> The US Army would not sell me amo, and I cant afford to by on black market, so main gun and machine-gun only elevate and turns on turret.


Lmao! ^^^

Actually if the General seen your tanks in person I think they'd make an exception lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's a very cool hobby you have there 

Seeing as Hummers involve a lot of flat surfaces I'm surprised you haven't done one of those .
Or have you?


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Humer*

My next release will be Avalanche SUV, but you have to wait 3 months when I return from trip in Europe. 



RainMan1 said:


> That's a very cool hobby you have there
> 
> Seeing as Hummers involve a lot of flat surfaces I'm surprised you haven't done one of those .
> Or have you?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Holic46 said:


> My next release will be Avalanche SUV, but you have to wait 3 months when I return from trip in Europe.


Ok I thought your hobby may have been military vehicles . Seeing as the Hummer or Hum v or something is used in the army I thought it would look neat next to the tank


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick.. you might enjoy these, made by John (Holic46)

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/44114-lattice-boom-construction-crane.html

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/44330-christmas-stoking.html


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Rick.. you might enjoy these, made by John (Holic46)
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/44114-lattice-boom-construction-crane.html
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/44330-christmas-stoking.html


Wow that cranes impressive! 
I can't even comprehend how much time it must have taken to do that


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Improvisation*



Holic46 said:


> The US Army would not sell me amo, and I cant afford to by on black market, so main gun and machine-gun only elevate and turns on turret.


The lab's working on a solution to the problem...
http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/anigif_enhanced-15833-1402431804-1.gif

:blink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> The lab's working on a solution to the problem...
> http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/anigif_enhanced-15833-1402431804-1.gif
> 
> :blink:


Now that's funny ! Love how he hesitates for a half second wondering what the heck's going on , then boom!
Wonder how you'd explain that to the compensation board? That would be deemed politically incorrect nowadays lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> !?...are you sure?


Omg lmao!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Please keep the conversation suitable for mixed and young audience....


----------

